# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## aura1960

:Big Grin:  hallo ben Aura,sterrenbeeld Leeuw,moeder van 2 fijne kinderen die al uit huis zijn,werkzaam in de gehandicaptenzorg,vooral (jonge) kinderen).
hoop hier info en interessante zaken te vinden en wil je even kletsen ,mail maar.  :Smile:

----------


## bea1957

hallo aura,ik ben Bea en ben een ram van sterrebeeld.Ik maak mij veel zorgen ik ben zo'n denkerke ken je dat wel dat ben ik.Heb jij hobby's?Wat jou kinderen doen vind ik knap,maar dat zal niet gemakkelijk zijn.Ik ben 54 jaar had 1 zoon maar is jammer genoeg overleden hij was 29.Ik zit met chronish hoofdpijn,depressie,vermoeidheid,spastische darmen.Nu begin ik soms duizelig te worden en last begin te krijgen van mijn spieren(denk dat het aan de medicatie ligt?)Dus aan mij is niet veel goeds aan he aura maar ik kan nog lachen hoor.Groetjes met knuffels van Bea

----------

